# Happy Birthday Jack



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hope it was a good one buddy!!!

  :lol: :lol:


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Happy belated birthday Jack.


----------



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks guys. Is 50 years old too old to still be dealing with fish tanks.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Jack W said:


> Thanks guys. Is 50 years old too old to still be dealing with fish tanks.


50 is definately too old to be messing with fish tanks...but not planted tanks 

You're not old Jack, you're just wiser than most of us :-k


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Well I'll just say more experienced than the rest of us 

Happy belated B-day Jack!


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Special something for the birthday boy in your pm box, Jack. :yawinkle:


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

MatPat said:


> 50 is definately too old to be messing with fish tanks...but not planted tanks
> 
> You're not old Jack, you're just wiser than most of us :-k


Jack's not old, the rest of us are experience-challenged.


----------

